# Yamaha THR10X vs BOSS Katana 1x12 combo for bedroom use.



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

Which is better?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2017)

I haven't played the Katana, but I would think the THR would be best, in terms of which could get the most quiet. A 1x12 is going to push a lot more air than 2x3's. I don't know which would sound better but the THR did sound pretty good when I played it.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm in the opposite camp - I've played the Katana but not the THR. It's not mind-blowingly great, but it sounds good for it's price and size- easily beats something like a spider for a bedroom practice kind of scenario.

Ideally if you can find them, just go try em out and go with whatever you enjoy more.


----------



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

both are lightweight, one is louder but can go down to a lower 1 watt if need be..and has tons of online pedals you can add.. the other one has advantage since it can run on batteries?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah totally. Plus the THR looks to be about $100 more. I guess it may come down to you playing the two and judging for yourself which you want to take home.


----------



## Nillet (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got the THR10 (not the x) and the 50W Katana. I love the THR10 but have been gravitating towards the Katana. Both have solid clean, mid gain and high gain sounds but the Katana has more sculpting options. It is perfectly manageable at the .5 watt mode for bedroom playing. It can be played at bedroom levels at 25 and 50 watts as well as the volume controls are solid.


----------



## vejichan (Feb 22, 2017)

yea i noticed about katana.. its light and the sounds are great for home use.. stage use and such. Not knocking the yamaha thr10x but the katana has the ability to access many boss pedals. I think maybe more in the future? preamp diesel, bogner, etc might happen!!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 22, 2017)

I got both. I think Katana 50 will be better if You plan to play a rehearsal or a gig. Katana 100 is even better. THR10x is GREAT and i love it. It is easy to carry with You and it stays quiet. But it doesn't handle any loud playing. Turning Master past 1/2 is making it more prone to rattle/shake. And THR is more expensive.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 22, 2017)

On my THR10x I set the Master volume to about 75% and use the Guitar level knob on the amp as my master volume. Seems to work better that way to me.


----------



## Seamus McFlanery (Feb 23, 2017)

If you go the THR route get a THR10 instead. The X isn't that great. I had one and only liked the Brown Sound modes. The tan regular 10 can get plenty heavy with its hi-brit and modern channels and sound pretty good if you tweak them with the computer program. Plus the THR is very pedal friendly from what I've experimented with.


----------

